# Blu-Ray

## LinuxTom

Hallo Leute,

ein Studienkollege hat eine Hübsche BlueRay gemacht. Nun habe ich jedoch keinen BlueRay-Player, sondern nur ein Laufwerk in meinem Linux-Player. Hier geht es also nicht um irgend welche Dekodierungen, sondern nur darum, wie ich unter Linux das ganze Menü abspielen kann, ohne mich nur die einzelnen Stream-Fetzen vergnügen zu müssen.  :Sad: 

Gibt es schon ein Programm dafür?Last edited by LinuxTom on Sat Jan 01, 2011 11:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Marlo

Hallo LinuxTom,

 MakeMKV ist imho mit VLC am benutzerfreundlichsten.

Ma

----------

## LinuxTom

Danke. MakeMKV hatte ich schon entdeckt und ein veraltetes ebuild aus dem multimedia Overlay angepasst. Aber zum abspielen wusste ich nichts. Ich werde es mal ausprobieren.

----------

## LinuxTom

Tja. Mit VLC scheint das Menu auch nicht zu kommen. Muss ich da noch irgend etwas beachten? Sonderoptionen vielleicht?

----------

## Marlo

Ne, ohne ebuild installieren. Es kommen regelmäßig neue Versionen und das ebuild wird nicht

gewartet. Einfach in der angegebenen Reihenfolge installieren, starten und nur auf die Icons klicken.

Also beim starten auf das Bild in der Mitte "Blu-ray -> Festplatte". Nach dem laden auf den Icon oben klicken,

der für das streamen steht. Wenn man mit der Maus drüberfährt erscheint auch das Wort "Stream".

Im VLC die Netzwerkadresse http://localhost:51000/stream/title0.ts eingeben.

HTH

----------

## LinuxTom

Ich bekomme kein BluRay.  :Sad:  Ist denn die Version 1.1.4 dafür noch nicht bereit? Im Netz gibt es die Version 1.1.5.

```
[ebuild   R   ] media-video/vlc-1.1.4  USE="X a52 aac aalib alsa avahi cdda cddb dbus directfb dts dvd fbcon ffmpeg flac fontconfig gcrypt gnome gnutls httpd id3tag ieee1394 jack kde libcaca libnotify lirc live mmx mp3 mpeg musepack ncurses nsplugin ogg opengl png qt4 samba sdl speex sqlite sse svg taglib theora truetype v4l2 vorbis x264 xcb xml xv (-altivec) -atmo -bidi -dc1394 -debug -dirac -dvb -fluidsynth -ggi -kate -libass -libproxy -libtiger -libv4l -libv4l2 -lua -matroska -modplug -mtp -optimisememory -oss -projectm -pulseaudio -pvr -remoteosd -rtsp -run-as-root -schroedinger -sdl-image -shine -shout -skins -stream (-svga) -twolame -udev -upnp -v4l -vaapi -vcdx -vlm (-win32codecs) -wma-fixed -xosd -zvbi" 0 kB
```

Oder habe ich ein USE-Flag nicht gesetzt?

EDIT: stream vielleicht?

----------

## Marlo

Aktuell ist die Version 1.6.3, die gibt es hier:

http://www.makemkv.com/forum2/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=224

Man braucht beide, die ...bin.tar.gz und die ...oss,tar.gz.

Wie die installiert werden steht dort auch:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Unpack both packages and starting from source package do the following steps for each package:
> 
> Code: Select all
> ...

 

----------

## Josef.95

Ich denke es war die Version von VLC gemeint?!

 *LinuxTom wrote:*   

> ...Oder habe ich ein USE-Flag nicht gesetzt?
> 
> EDIT: stream vielleicht?

  Ja, 

```
  + + stream         : Enables sout module for audio/video data streaming/transcoding/etc..
```

 Unterstützung solltest du bei vlc mit einbauen!

----------

## LinuxTom

Ja, es geht um VLC.

Als mit Stream leider der gleiche Erfolg:

```
[0x1209c40] main input error: ES_OUT_SET_(GROUP_)PCR  is called too late (pts_delay increased to 0 ms)
```

Und nichts weiter.  :Sad: 

Ein Verzeichnis mit DVD geht aber Problemlos. Welche USE-Flags hast Du denn? Kannst Du mit mal Dein "emerge -pv vlc" zeigen?

EDIT:

Wobei es doch eigentlich einfach ist. Man hat die PLAYLIST's, die auf die STREAM's verweisen und ein par Zusatzinfos unter CLIPINF???

----------

## Marlo

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Ich denke es war die Version von VLC gemeint?!!

 

Ja, gut gesehen.  :Very Happy: 

Und natürlich mit stream. 

Dann zu > Medien > Netzwerkstream öffnen  > http://localhost:51000/stream/title0.ts eingeben und los.

Läuft ansonsten alles mit den Standarteinstellungen.

 *emerge vlc -pv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

----------

## LinuxTom

Und wo lege ich fest, dass "http://localhost:51000/stream/title0.ts" auf mein BluRay-Verzeichnis zeigt?

```
Ihre Eingabe konnte nicht geöffnet werden:

VLC kann die MRL 'http://localhost:51000/stream/title0.ts' nicht öffnen. Sehen Sie für Details im Fehlerprotokoll nach.
```

----------

## Josef.95

 *LinuxTom wrote:*   

> Und wo lege ich fest, dass "http://localhost:51000/stream/title0.ts" auf mein BluRay-Verzeichnis zeigt?

  In makemkv, indem du dort den Streaming Server startest.

Zb:

makemkv starten --> dort im Menü File --> open disk dein BD Laufwerk auswählen, es wird dann die Disk analysiert, Titel  aufgelistet usw

Nun nutzt du oben das Icon Stream welches dir dann den Streaming Server startet und dir die Streams bereitstellt,

es sollte dann etwa so ausschauen 

```
.....

....

Operation successfully completed

Streaming server started, web server address is http://192.168.220.102:51000 or http://localhost:51000

UPnP server enabled on address 192.168.220.102
```

 (Beispiel Auszug)

Auf den Stream kannst du dann wie schon genannt zb mit vlc zugreifen.

(oder im firefox-4 könntest du dich gar direkt durchklicken und sie direkt im Browser abspielen  :Wink:  )

----------

## LinuxTom

Danke, jetzt funktioniert es. Zumindest keine Fehlerausgaben und makemkv und vlc arbeiten Hand-in-Hand.

Nur: Ich habe kein Bild und Ton.   :Crying or Very sad: 

EDIT:

Ich passe die USE-Flags noch mal an. Vielleicht ist das die Ursache.

----------

## Josef.95

 *Quote:*   

> Nur: Ich habe kein Bild und Ton. 

  Hmm, das wird dann aber eher an der VLC Konfiguration liegen. Gibt es nichts hilfreiches in den VLC Logs zu finden?

Ansonsten könntest du dir auch einen geeigneten Titel auswählen und ihn mit mplayer starten, dann hast du direkt ein wenig Info auf der Shell

zb 

```
$ mplayer -cache 8192 http://localhost:51000/stream/title6.ts
```

----------

## LinuxTom

Auf der Shell geht es. Ohne Fehler. Nur etwas langsam die Anzeige. Es sieht so aus, als ob vlc keinen Player benutzt. Wo finde ich die Logfiles von vlc? Und wie lautet die Adresse für's Menü?

----------

## Marlo

Hi,

um die Sache abzurunden, noch diese Hinweise:

Wer mit MakeMKV vor dem Kauf   :Cool:   experimentiert, sollte zunächst einen

Blick auf die Struktur diese vier News and Announcements werfen.

Im ersten Thread kann man MakeMKV herunterladen und erhält eine auf 30 Tage limitierte Testversion. Sind die 30 Tage abgelaufen und man möchte weiter testen, einfach de- und reinstallieren.

Im zweiten Thread kann man den Testzeitraum durch Eingabe eine Keys verlängern. Testversion 1.6.3 wurde Thu Mar 04, 2010 veröffentlicht und der Testkey erlaubt die Nutzung: "valid until February 2011. Please check back for updated key on this page."

Der dritte Thread sagt etwas zur Nutzung von BD+ Disketten, die nach ~Nov. 10 erschienen sind.

Der vierte Thread warnt vor unseriösen Produktfakes.

Diese Struktur wiederholt sich bei jeder neuen Testversion. Ich empfinde das als sehr hilfreich und bedanke mich bei den Entwicklern.

Grüße

Ma

----------

## LinuxTom

Und gibt es einen Player, der dann auch die Menüs unter Linux mit abspielt? Ich habe das Problem, dass alles von der Feier in viele kleine Videos gesplittet ist und bräuchte jetzt das Menü.

----------

